# Tuesday 16th October BRENTWOOD South ESSEX Meet HARVESTER



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi all Last month i done a southend meet which ok we only had a few so we went into BRENTWOOD HARVESTER for a meal this location is quite good as the winter is now coming

All welcome

Good to see you

Andy


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Put me down please Andy


----------



## Kevee` (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi,

I would like to try and make it, what time you thinking of and could you provide a postcode\road name?

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi Kevee,

We did this a few weeks ago. It's The Harvester, Brook Street in Brentwood. It's a good size car park and does really nice food. Might be a good idea if we all meet for 7-7.30 and grab some dinner with a pudding too 

Look forward to seeing you there 8)


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi essex people. Essex is not far from N. London so pencil me in Andy.
We will get to compare the redness of our TTs with Dotti. My advice to the rest of you is you will need sunglasses to get near......


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Lets compare shine too :wink:


----------



## Kevee` (Sep 20, 2007)

Am afraid by the time I get back home and get in the car it will be closer to 20:00 for me to get there. You know what Dartford toll is like.

Perhaps I can just turn up for the pudding??


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

We haven't arranged a time as yet and at the last meet we didn't sit down and eat till 9.30 at least :wink: . We can arrange the meet for later to cater for all I'm sure


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

hello thanks for the reply

We can meet at 7 then we will be there until LATE anyway so just come along

people so far

Essex Audi 

Dotti :lol:

Kevee :wink:

Sline TT


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Sorry meant to say meet at 7 but dont eat until 9 im not bothered i would like to wait for people anyway

Hopefully it will be a good meet

Andy


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Sounds a good plan 8)


----------



## peterc (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi,
will be there too 

Regards,

Pete


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

people so far

Essex Audi 

Dotti 

Kevee 8)

Sline TT 

Peterc


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Info Regarding Harvester

101 London Rd,
Brentwood.
Essex.
CM14 4NP.

Tel : 01277 224511

Hope to see everyone there


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I'll try and get there as it's just down the road from me but I'll be in Wiltshire in the afternoon so I'm not sure what time I'll arrive - I'll skip the food anyway as I have to pick up my wife at 21:00 and then we have din dins.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes mate your all more than welcome

see you down there


----------



## Lewis (Sep 17, 2007)

sorry. Cant make it this time.  

Have a gd night tho and send me lots of photos. If you get any.


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

ok lewis no problem

see u at the next meet


----------



## JOE90 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll come as its just up the road from me I also have 3 friends that all own TT's so I will ask them to come as well.

Joe


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi Joe,

Yes all more than welcome mate we are loving the TT meets ha ha

See you then

Andy


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Should be a good meet. Looking forward to this one indeedy 8)


----------



## Lewis (Sep 17, 2007)

Essex Audi said:


> ok lewis no problem
> 
> see u at the next meet


Im deffos coming to the next meet.

I hope to see some pictures of this meet hopefuly it will be lovely weather for you all too.


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

yep will hopefully get some good pic to post up for everyone and yes see you at the next one

Andy


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Andy

Sorry but i wont be able to make this one as i am away in China on business.

Definately up for the next one though!

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

oooohhhhhhhhhhh CHINA

sounds good mate ok ill post up another meet next month have a good one

Andy


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh waw China  . Bring us back a spring roll  :wink: . See you at the November meet Mark


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Bump   

nearly on its way people looking forward to it now :wink: :wink:


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Only a few days to go BUMP BUMP


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh if anyone has a VAG-COM cale and lap top who is coming to the Meet i would like to do a few things to mine and maybe others for a small fee wink wink

Or if not just see ya there

Andy   8)


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

SEE YOU ALL 2MO PEOPLE

BE GOOD !!!!


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

i might drop by if thats ok - i am TT-less at the mo but soon to get another one. :lol:


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes of course you can everyone is more than welcome ill be there from 7 until late so fill free to pop down

andy :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hmmmm was just thinking what to have off the food menu


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Just got home! WAW, yet another successful little meet. Thank you Andy for organising this once again  8) . May I take up your kind offer also of you waxing my TT for me  [smiley=whip.gif]. I will get plenty of cake in for you 8)

SlineTT thank you so much for my little gift!  [smiley=pimp2.gif] . Absolutely loving it and I can't stop playing with the end and twizzling it on and off   . It's fab 

Kevee, so nice to meet you and congratulations on your first meet. We hope you will be able to make the next one.

Lovely seeing you all and can't wait till the November one and hope you all had a safe journey home [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Dotti. Beware of Greeks barring gifts........

It was nice to see you all and play with food and cars. Andy keep the meets coming, its a very nice place to meet.

See you all next time.....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Elias :- Wear your leathers next time  [smiley=pimp2.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for coming ...........YES will keep the meets up every month

Hopefully you can come to BRAND HATCH next wednesday 31st

Andy


----------



## Kevee` (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for making me feel so welcome.

It was nice to see everyone and I hope to be catching up with you all again soon.

Next time I will wash my car so it can pass the inspections


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Kevee` said:


> Thanks to everyone for making me feel so welcome.
> 
> It was nice to see everyone and I hope to be catching up with you all again soon.
> 
> Next time I will wash my car so it can pass the inspections


  Have to admit, I quite liked your wheels their current colour :wink:


----------



## Kevee` (Sep 20, 2007)

Does that mean next time we meet Dotti I will be greeted by you with a glove on one hand and the torch in the other?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

HA HA looks like I have been rumbled  :wink: . If you want me to clean your wheels I will happily do them  . I will bring my marigolds, alloy wheel cleaner and my lil torch  . Came in very handy that did for inspecting all your car engines :lol:


----------



## Lewis (Sep 17, 2007)

I still cant believe i missed this one!!! 
Find anything nice whilst exploring engines?


----------

